# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Agricultores aplauden el apoyo de Arias Cañete a la presa del Golondrón

## sergi1907

Mar, 19/06/2012

EFE
El presidente de la Asociación Profesional de Agricultores y Ganaderos de Don Benito y Comarca, Emilio Camacho, ha calificado hoy como "muy positivo" el respaldo del ministro de Agricultura, Desarrollo Rural, Medio Ambiente y Energía, Miguel Arias Cañete, al proyecto de la presa del Golondrón. 

 Camacho ha valorado, en declaraciones a Efe, el anuncio realizado por el Gobierno de Extremadura sobre el apoyo de Arias Cañete a esta infraestructura. 

 En concreto, el Ejecutivo regional ha informado de que el ministro le ha manifestado al consejero de Agricultura, Desarrollo Rural, Medio Ambiente y Energía, José Antonio Echávarri, su respaldo a la presa del Golondrón y su intención de que se pueda ejecutar lo antes posible. 

 El presidente de la asociación dombenitense de agricultores ha afirmado que esta noticia debe ser acogida con "satisfacción" por el sector porque "es lo que llevamos solicitando desde hace muchos años". 

 También ha lamentado que hasta la llegada del PP al Gobierno de España este proyecto "estaba paralizado" en base a unos condicionantes medioambientales "que se salían un poco del sentido común". 

 Emilio Camacho ha recordado que este proyecto supondría la creación de un pantano de unos 100 hectómetros cúbicos de capacidad sobre el cauce del río Guadámez a 27 kilómetros aguas arriba de su desembocadura en el Guadiana. 

 La actuación permitiría el riego de entre 6.000 y 7.000 nuevas hectáreas en las concentraciones parcelarias Arroyo del Campo y Ortigas-Guadámez.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/112095

----------


## perdiguera

El amigo F. Lázaro tendrá argumentos para proyectar otra presa, que en este caso me inclino que la hará de materiales sueltos con núcleo de arcilla y más o menos por la cota 350 msnm

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os pongo el enlace a otro hilo que abrí en agosto de 2011 referido a este mismo proyecto, y que he actualizado últimamente con otras noticias sobre el mismo:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...golondr%C3%B3n

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El amigo F. Lázaro tendrá argumentos para proyectar otra presa, que en este caso me inclino que la hará de materiales sueltos con núcleo de arcilla y más o menos por la cota 350 msnm


Jaja, ya me has leído el pensamiento  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

De seguir adelante el proyecto, no creo que la presa difiera demasiado con las características que has expuesto anteriormente. Yo también me inclino por la que presa será de materiales sueltos, aunque ya veremos...

Por otra parte, parece que estos últimos años se ha vuelto a darle un impulso a terminar la regulación de los afluentes: presas de Alcollarín, Búrdalo, Villalba de los Barros, y ahora esperemos que la siguiente sea la del Golondrón. Esperemos que en el futuro no se abandone la senda y posteriormente, vengan también las presas de Aljucén, Puertos del Guarranque, Riscos de Higüela y la de Piedra Escrita.

Y una vez estén todas completadas, que venga la gran obra para poner el broche final. El gran canal de la margen izquierda, también conocido como Canal de Barros...

----------

